
Feds told Tesla to stop making “misleading statements” on Model 3 safety - close04
https://arstechnica.com/cars/2019/08/feds-told-tesla-to-stop-making-misleading-statements-on-model-3-safety
======
joelx
Tesla's statement is actually accurate in crashes with fixed objects. Yes,
vehicle weight must be accounted for in multi vehicle crashes, But there's no
way to do a comparison if you do that. Who knows if you're crashing into a
semi or into a smart car?

I am willing to bet the real issue is that the major car companies are putting
pressure on the NHTSA to clamp down on Tesla.

I am glad Tesla is sticking to its guns and not backing down.

~~~
reitzensteinm
Yeah, let's invent a conspiracy to explain the NHTSA asking Tesla once to
modify its marketing to fit its guidelines, and escalating in private by
referring to another agency only when Tesla doubles down.

Who knows if you're crashing in to a smart or a semi is actually the agency's
point.

------
RichardHeart
Tesla's are quite heavy as far as sedans go. I think that enhances their
safety in car v car crashes. The average car weighs 2,871 lb. | The average
sedan weights 3,351 lb.| SUV avg: 4,437lb | Truck: 4,710lb | 18 wheeler:
15,000 "tare weight" (empty) | 18 wheeler loaded: 80,000lb | School bus:
23,500-29,500lb

Notice the teslas avg weigh more than everything but the semi's. 3:
3,552lb-4072lb | 60D 5,072 lb (2,300 kg) | 70D 5,072 lb (2,300 kg) | 75D 5,140
lb (2,330 kg) | 90D 5,271 lb (2,390 kg) | P90D 5,381 lb (2,440 kg) | 100D
5,421 lb (2,459 kg) | P100D 5,531 lb (2,509 kg)

------
vladojsem
Tesla's misleading statements are just PR. Nothing more.

